# Adding 4 channel amp for mids and highs



## TheMaterial (Sep 5, 2012)

What LOC are you using?


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Yeah we need to know what Line out converter and we need to know exactly what wiring you tapped into for the signal .

are you using a pac loc 044 ?


----------



## XtremeLowzAllDay (Feb 7, 2015)

Ok, I've tried 3 different ones. A janky scosche 80, then another scosche 4 channel, and now I'm using a scosche loc2sl. I have also tried 2 different sets of rca's. I did use an rca-3.5mm to test from the amp forward via my phone, and my phone played through the car speakers perfectly, so I know from the amp forward things are good. I want to say scosche sucks for loc's, but 3 different models...one should have worked by now. As of right now I am getting some sound, but only on the driver side front and rear. The sound is barely audible at max level and extremely staticky. 

Sorry for the delay on posting, been waiting on a paycheck and some time to get to this. Thanks for the help.


----------



## TheMaterial (Sep 5, 2012)

Did you run your own wires from the doors to the 4 channel amp? If you used the stock wires in the door, you need to make sure to cut the wires where your LOC is connected. Keep in mind what you cut, and the side running to the radio goes to the LOC wires. The other side should be running to your amp. If you simply tapped into the wires, your creating a loop and essentially feed voltage into your HU. 

Is your amp only running the Front Stage? Or Front and Rear?

Take a picture of how your LOC is wired.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

There are many deyails that you are leaving out . I did ask where did you tap into for the signal to the loc . we need to know exactly where and how this initial connection was performed . Please .. 
lessson 1 retreave all schematics and then study them .
2 . wiring diagrams are a necessity before any attempts are undertaken to splice into ..we have to know exactly the color codes before hand so there is no mistakes or mishaps when splicing for audio signal transfer ..
I have spent months studying these prior to any attempts with delving into such enhancement pròjects ..

I put a Digital PC , Nav System in then I sold IT ..


----------



## XtremeLowzAllDay (Feb 7, 2015)

I am taking wires from the rear speakers. I tapped into them right at the pillar before it goes into the harness. The rear left is the green/green black combo and the passenger side is the white/blue black pair. I ran a wire from the speakers to the amp directly, then ran a wire from the stock wires from the radio to the loc. everything is just finger twisted together for now since I've been going back and forth on them. I will take some pics in a bit when the rain settles down. Thanks again.


----------



## XtremeLowzAllDay (Feb 7, 2015)

Also, the amp has a 2 and a 4 channel mode. On the four channel mode it only plays channel 1 & 2, as its expecting 4 rca's. I have it in 2 channel mode where it automatically switches over to all four channels with only 2 rca's.


----------



## XtremeLowzAllDay (Feb 7, 2015)

Another question...do I need to get signal from all 4 speakers or will just the rear work?


----------



## XtremeLowzAllDay (Feb 7, 2015)

As soon as I figure out how to upload pics I will.


----------



## XtremeLowzAllDay (Feb 7, 2015)

All I keep getting is an error occurred.


----------



## XtremeLowzAllDay (Feb 7, 2015)

Regardless, I butt connected new wires from the stock location at the rear speaker harness and ran them directly back to the LOC. I'm getting nothing but a barely audible staticky sound where I can vaguely hear the song being played. All 3 different style LOC's are producing the same issue. It has to be something in the wiring going to the LOC, but I'm stumped as they are straight runs from the stock wires to the LOC. is there anything in the way from the radio back or something?


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

View attachment 148346


----------



## XtremeLowzAllDay (Feb 7, 2015)

Ok so what am I looking at here?


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

All of the A 11 H U color codes of the wires in the wiring harness .
The specifics of the 44 pin ISO to the head unit ..


----------



## TheMaterial (Sep 5, 2012)

Take a picture of your LOC wiring and where you tapped in to feed the speaker signals to the amp, as well as amp settings.


----------

